# A new kind of pain



## kkgirl (Oct 28, 2012)

I haven't posted much here, but have read a lot.

We decided to stop trying last Autumn after 7 miscarriages.

My friend had a baby yesterday and it has just really hit me that we are never going to have a family. Never. 
Before there was always hope, always a new treatment to distract me from the pain of this. Now there is nothing. 

I don't know really why I am posting this, I think I just had to express it.


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello kkgirl and welcome to crossroads/fertility friends. I am so sorry to hear about your losses.    

I am glad you took the time to share how you were feeling. There are lots of people here who have gone through or are going through similar experiences, although, like you, they may not often post. The grief of infertility is felt in so many different ways. We have so many different options for commemorating or ritualising other types of losses, but very little for infertility. So, we must move forward through the uncertainty, accepting ourselves and how we feel. 

I'm not sure if you have ever looked into meditation or mindfulness, but a lot of it is learning to be as you are. Your post is a beautiful example of this and I wonder if you might like trying a class run by your local Buddhist centre? 

I hope you continue to share on the forums. Xx


----------



## kkgirl (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks   the grief comes in waves, it's nice to know I am not alone.


----------

